# Separated Shoulder



## Logman (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone here ever suffered from a separated shoulder - or know of a lifter that has?  I separated my shoulder 7 or 8 years ago while snowboarding.  I had an operation to reattach the ligamants which the doctor says was "quite" successful.  The collar bone is about 1" separated from the top of the shoulder.  It took a long time to heal (a year for all the pain to subside) and it's been fine ever since.  I started lifting 4 months ago and it's starting to hurt and ache.

I could avoid shoulder and bench presses but shoulders and chest were the main two areas I wanted to grow.  I really like the gains I made in the last 4 months but I don't want to cripple myself.  I started doing the Corner Barbell Press but I don't feel it's doing as much as the shoulder press.

I could lift lighter but I wouldn't be gaining, right?  If anyone knows how I can continue to train whilst preserving my shoulder I would be so appreciative.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 5, 2009)

The pain is an indication of some kind of inflammation. It's a warning sign to take it easy on the shoulder before you tear something. Might want to see a doctor.


----------



## Logman (Jan 5, 2009)

I did go to the doctor but he said it would be impossible to determine anything without an MRI.  I have taken two weeks off and it's feeling a bit better but not 100%.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2009)

did you do therapy following surgery?

i'd be interested to see what your shoulder range of motion is like now.

do push up hurt?  rows?


----------



## Logman (Jan 5, 2009)

Was no real therapy.  Had my arm in a sling for 3 months following teh surgery and was just told to let it heal.  Nothing was really hurting at first but after a while certain things started to hurt.  Upright rows became impossible, fly became impossible.  Chest and Shoulder presses don't give me direct pain like those two but make the area a little sore.

I usualy warm up by swinging my arms in a circular motion to loosen the shoulder.  I can't swing my arm back as far on the injured shoulder as i can on the normal one.  Only a tiny bit but I can notice it.

I'm hoping I just overdid with likes like the upright row and chest fly.  My doctor said the fly motion would be fine but I found it to be very painful when the bringing the arms down to almost 180 degrees of each other.  So I'm kind of hoping the pain came from doing those exercises and maybe in another week I can start back and avoid those exercises entirely and be able to bench press at least.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2009)

flyes and upright rows are probably not the best for you right now.

you may even want to shy away from barbell bench press and stick with dumbbells to allow for free'r motion.

have you done any push ups at all?


----------



## Logman (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to do pushups as a warmup before working out.  I'm thinking of starting back on Monday the 12th.  That will have given me a full 3 weeks off and teh shoulder is already feeling alot better - almost no soreness at all.  What I'm going to do is 30 pushups every day in the morning until Monday to get teh joint used to some training.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2009)

why 30 and why everyday?

use the push ups like any other exercise - sets and reps, play with tempo etc...closed chain exercises and concentrated tempo will help with joint integrity.


----------



## Logman (Jan 5, 2009)

Was just a random number. 

Okay, will work on using push-ups as a Chest exercise when I work out.  I was just thinking of what to do this week as a warm-up as I've been out the gyn for a few weeks.


----------



## Logman (Jan 15, 2009)

I did 3 sets of around 25 push-ups on Monday.  As I haven't trained in 3-4 weeks I felt it the next day in the chest.  However the shoulder creaked and clicked a few times.

It's now Friday and the shoulder has a persistant aching soreness. 

So looks like any chest/shoulder work is out.  How unlucky can I be? 

I'm going to the gym today to do a light work-out.  Some pull-ups, curls, squats, seated row maybe.


----------



## HostasHulk (Jan 16, 2009)

I seperated my shoulder 2 years ago. No surgery, cause the doc said since I play hockey I'd probably just seperate it again becuase the surgeries tighten the ligaments. Some lift days are good, others bad. Doc told me if it hurts, its just moving in an area where there's not much scar tissue. If I dont lift for a period of time and go back it hurts but when I'm consistent it feels ok. So basically he said work through the pain to get better. For chest I can't use a bar or flat bench. Always dumbells and incline or decline. Shoulder presses give me no trouble but again, I've gotta use the bells.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 16, 2009)

HostasHulk said:


> I seperated my shoulder 2 years ago. No surgery, cause the doc said since I play hockey I'd probably just seperate it again becuase the surgeries tighten the ligaments. Some lift days are good, others bad. Doc told me if it hurts, its just moving in an area where there's not much scar tissue. If I dont lift for a period of time and go back it hurts but when I'm consistent it feels ok. So basically he said work through the pain to get better. For chest I can't use a bar or flat bench. Always dumbells and incline or decline. Shoulder presses give me no trouble but again, I've gotta use the bells.



Find a better doc.


----------



## Logman (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd  be willing to work through the pain if I was sure I wasn't doing myself permanent damage but intuition tells me otherwise.


----------

